# Sonic The Hedgehog [Live Action] (February 14, 2020)



## GRIMMM (Oct 4, 2017)

> For a renowned speedster, *Sonic the Hedgehog* sure is taking a long time to make it to theaters. But the finish line is starting to come into view.
> 
> Paramount is officially developing a Sonic the Hedgehog live action movie with _Fast and Furious_ producer *Neal H. Moritz*and _Deadpool_ director *Tim Miller* producing, and Miller’s frequent Blur Studio collaborator *Jeff Fowler*helming the video game adaptation in his directorial debut.
> 
> ...



Sources





So Paramount now own the rights as Sony gave them over.

My heart sunk when I read the words live action. Does Hollywood learn nothing? Warcraft looked visually great but would have been better fully animated, and that is considered one of the peaks of CGI. 

Fully sceptical about this and it's not even got a story yet.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 4, 2017)

Live action does somewhat imply the real world. I'm not particularly excited for Sonic being in the real world - Sonic being in the real world is a terrible idea that has never worked - but I'm not about to pretend that I expect much out of a Sonic movie anyway.

Willing to be surprised.


> Sonic speeding around cities collecting *coins*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2017)

Sonic speeding around cities collecting coins

   


The plot thickens!!!! 

Hollywood is as retarded as this game. Its the worst game of all time. Why did they even think of making a movie out of this garbage? Lol


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mider T (Oct 5, 2017)

It's Smurfs all over again.



Jake CENA said:


> Sonic speeding around cities collecting coins


Rings*


----------



## James Bond (Oct 7, 2017)

Doesn't really surprise me, we are getting a Rampage movie after all


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2017)

James Bond said:


> Doesn't really surprise me, we are getting a Rampage movie after all



What???


----------



## NW (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 7, 2017)

fuck, just when you think the Hollywood cash grab can't sink any lower...


----------



## Brian (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2017)

Delete dis


----------



## Indra (Oct 10, 2017)

Is this a joke


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## TrueG 37 (Oct 10, 2017)

Sega why do you do this to yourselves.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 11, 2017)

I mean, I'd actually be pretty excited for this movie if that were real.


----------



## Roman (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> What???



 The Rock is in it :E


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2017)

James Bond said:


> The Rock is in it :E



THE ROCK SOLD HIMSELF OUT


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 18, 2017)

I just thought the rock was assigned to every movie automatically to save IMDB time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

My childhood 

This all started when people didn't leave Sonic in 2D .

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2017)

Sonic is one of the worst game franchise ever. fuck non-sense side scrolling


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Oct 22, 2017)

@Indra Nice Kingdom Hearts avatar and images. BTW Why don't you let people see your profile page?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Sonic is one of the worst game franchise ever. fuck non-sense side scrolling


You shut your whory mouth!


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)

cancel this and give the budget to Pikachu Reynolds


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

xenos5 said:


>


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 10, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> Live action does somewhat imply the real world. I'm not particularly excited for Sonic being in the real world - Sonic being in the real world is a terrible idea that has never worked - but I'm not about to pretend that I expect much out of a Sonic movie anyway.
> 
> *Willing to be surprised*.


I'M SURPRISED ENOUGH

DIAL IT BACK


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2018)

xenos5 said:


>


I feel like negging this just for bringing it to my attention and my nightmares


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Disquiet (Dec 10, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

fuck you Paramount


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2018)

I can already hear Nintendo shitting their pants in laughter.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 10, 2018)

So fast yet he can't catch a break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

xenos5 said:


>



No longer surprised at what Hollywood is trying to remake, reboot, or reinvent now.  Just call me when they decide on a live action Street Sharks, Inhumaniods, or Silverhawks.


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 11, 2018)

This will crash and burn.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 11, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


>


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 11, 2018)

This is truly the stuff of nightmares. Vin Diesel as Sonic looks better than this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 11, 2018)

Please Hestia-sama, let this be real


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2018)

and on this day .. a milion furries orgasmed simultaneously


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 11, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> and on this day .. a milion furries orgasmed simultaneously


Don't get me wrong, I have porn folders for Sonic characters you've never even heard of

But this is far beyond me


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have porn folders for Sonic characters you've never even heard of
> 
> But this is far beyond me


Uh...thanks for sharing?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 12, 2018)

The only way they can make people talk about it is by making it fuck ugly. It's sad, really.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Uh...thanks for sharing?


You're welcome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah I used to beat to some Rouge the Bat. 

Thought she was "extra thicc".

My "raging hormones" years was something special .


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2018)

earlier version concept apparently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Runner (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 13, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> earlier version concept apparently


That's actually not too bad. But I guess somewhere along the way the suits must have requested an edgier/"realistic" version because apparently that's all people want these days.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 13, 2018)

so I've heard that being a sonic fan is sufferin, is it true?


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 13, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> so I've heard that being a sonic fan is sufferin, is it true?


Don't even fucking get me started oh my god


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I used to beat to some Rouge the Bat.
> 
> Thought she was "extra thicc".
> 
> My "raging hormones" years was something special .


Oh it was "special" alright


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 14, 2018)

So its  animated mixed with live action movie, kind of like the Bendan Fraser looney tunes movie?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 18, 2018)

haha get trolled internet haha


----------



## The Runner (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 28, 2018)

Forgot I made this thread.

Those fucking posters man, fuck me...


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

Sonic 06

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2018)

Sonic was never good as a game. Fight me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sonic was never good as a game. Fight me.


Sonic >>>> Mario in the 90s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 1, 2019)

Sonic is the worst piece of shit cancer no sense pointless garbage game ever created


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2019)

Fun to play in Smash tho.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Feb 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Sonic is the worst piece of shit cancer no sense pointless garbage game ever created


90s Sonic was the bomb and a technological masterpiece


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 21, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sonic was never good as a game. Fight me.


Sonic Adventure 2 was fire, Sonic 2006 could have been good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 was fire, Sonic 2006 could have been good.


Here's the thing: Sonic has no identity. Like when you look at Mario or Crash or any of the other gaming icons they have a definitive sort of thing about them. Like you might not think Mario will work in a game, but when you see Mario doing something it always feels like Mario. 

Or like Kirby...he's just a baby or something who fights lovecraftian horrors. 

BUT when you look at Sonic his personality, his look, his whole thing depends on how old the person you're asking is. 3D Sonic isn't it, if you're my age it's all about Archie Comics/SatAM Sonic. Basically any Sonic voiced by White. 

Because of how Sonic was conceived, as the anti Mario, his personality was never set in stone. If you look at the original ideas of what Sonic was it's all over the place from him being the son of a dead hedgehog raised by Robotnik before he was Robotnik, to him helping out with sewing circles. The only real mandate was that made it was that he be cool and fast, but cool changes with the times which is why 90s Sonic seems to have aged badly...and why early 2000s Sonic has also aged badly. 

Sonic the movie more than likely won't work because there's like four groups of fans who want different stuff and none of them can agree on anything.


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 4, 2019)

Nike wanted to be associated with this?


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 5, 2019)

Actually not that bad.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2019)

What pokemon is that?


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I used to beat to some Rouge the Bat.
> 
> Thought she was "extra thicc".
> 
> My "raging hormones" years was something special .


nigga 

Jesus christ gesy every time i think you can't be more revolting i discover posts like these.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2019)

someone please, republicans, feminists, conservatives, terrorists!!! please anyone, fucking boycott this shit.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Mar 7, 2019)

Looks shit, not even gonna bother trying to sugar coat it


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Jouninja (Mar 13, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> This will crash and burn.




The only way to salvage this movie is to turn it into a comedy and have Ugandan Knuckles be the deuteragonist. Only then, will Sonic's and Tails designs work. A movie intricately and skillfully women with memes. Then they can turn potential box office poison into a unprecedented blockbuster.

I swear, maybe they are trying to make a meme movie instead of playing it straight and "edgy" if that's what Tails looks like. 

This show was terrifying to me as a kid, since it takes place in dystopian, post-doomsday world yet all the heroes in it could be so upbeat in the face of an army of death machines led by a guy with the most sinister voice in action cartoons:


Only Apocalypse from the old X-men cartoon was on that level of intimidation: 

Even so, if the movie had taken place in such a grim reality, with the main bad guy being the same sort of sinister Robotnik/Eggman, it would have helped,mix some humor and memes into the movie, Add ugandan knuckles, and BOOM, you got a recipe for success.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2019)

"I lied"


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>




The first comment:

"Are we sure it’s not a porn parody?"




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2019)

Glad I dropped Sonic as a fandom like 19 years ago.


----------



## Karma (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm not sure wut I was expecting, but this definitely wasnt it.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks like Star Lord kinda.


----------



## Kinjin -- First Trailer (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm guessing they were wanting to use a Michael Jackson song for the trailer, but the recent HBO documentary scared them off?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2019)

I expected worse tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh my god


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh my god


What a masterpiece


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2019)

I am now watching this movie exclusively because of Jim Carrey. 

That aside, this was just fucking bizarre. It’s Sonic. But it’s not Sonic in the weirdest of ways.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 30, 2019)

Pretty much what I expected. It doesn't look like total shit, but....that's not saying much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What a masterpiece


Indeed. This will be better than Avengers


----------



## MShadows (Apr 30, 2019)

Whoever gave the green light for this movie should be fired!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 30, 2019)

Not even in my worst nightmares I thought Sonic would scare me.
This shit is top 10 in my worst nightmares.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 30, 2019)

Its incredible. The new trailer proves it. They've made a CGI Sonic that looks so freakish that even the furry fandom won't want to fuck it.


----------



## Glued (Apr 30, 2019)

Sonic looks horrible.


----------



## kluang (Apr 30, 2019)

Devianart is better


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 30, 2019)

LOOKS AMAZING


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Apr 30, 2019)

Aduro said:


> Its incredible. The new trailer proves it. They've made a CGI Sonic that looks so freakish that even the furry fandom won't want to fuck it.


Literally all they had to do... Even fan edits look better


----------



## Aduro (Apr 30, 2019)

I think the worst part is that Sonic doesn't give the feeling of speed you get playing the 1991 game.
The shots from his perspective gave a decent impression that he was going fast. But that's because they didn't have to actually show sonic. The CGI looks lazy and cheap as shit. Even in the early 90s game you could see a process from him standing up to being a rolling spike ball. Now it just looks like they cut out a few frames. Stopping time for everything else completely is a boring way to do superpseed unless you're doing something creative with it like that one Quicksilver scene.

Also, was that incredibly annoying conversation supposed to be funny? Robotnik had his assistant call the guy basic after dropping a four year olds temper tantrum with no originality. Its in the trailer, so that's probably supposed to be them showing their a-list celeb doing the best part of his performance. Not a good sign.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2019)

I can't wait for the Honest Trailer of this.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2019)

Wasn’t expecting to see Neal McDonough here.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 30, 2019)

Mushroom Hill Zone?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2019)

Honestly wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Still nothing to get excited about though.


----------



## xenos5 (Apr 30, 2019)

Sonic’s teeth have the same vibe as this image


----------



## Glued (Apr 30, 2019)

In the name of Roboute Guilliman, Primarch of the Ultramarine Legion, The Avenging Son, The Battle King, The Lord of Macragge, The King of Macragge, Son of the Emperor of Mankind, The Voice of the Emperor, The Master of Ultramar and Lord Commander of the Imperium of Mankind, Hollywood must be stopped.


----------



## xenos5 (Apr 30, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> In the name of Roboute Guilliman, Primarch of the Ultramarine Legion, The Avenging Son, The Battle King, The Lord of Macragge, The King of Macragge, Son of the Emperor of Mankind, The Voice of the Emperor, The Master of Ultramar and Lord Commander of the Imperium of Mankind, Hollywood must be stopped.



Speaking of Hollywood. This movie is proof they learned NOTHING from Alvin and the Chipmunks and the Smurfs movies.

Heck judging from the trailer the plot seems like a beat for beat copy of the Smurfs. Sonic = Smurfs, Eggman = Gargamel, and Guy who tags along with Sonic = Neil Patrick Harrison’s character.


----------



## Glued (Apr 30, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> Speaking of Hollywood. This movie is proof they learned NOTHING from Alvin and the Chipmunks and the Smurfs movies.
> 
> Heck judging from the trailer the plot seems like a beat for beat copy of the Smurfs. Sonic = Smurfs, Eggman = Gargamel, and Guy who tags along with Sonic = Neil Patrick Harrison’s character.



I honestly wonder if Hollywood is filled with a bunch of number crunching robots looking for a formula to a successful movie, completely removed from human emotions.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 30, 2019)

Fully expect a Shadow appearance in a mid-credits scene which will lead to a sequel.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 30, 2019)

They needed more cocaine for this one. We could have gotten some kind of insane PG battle angel alita type of kiddie movie where sonic and ecoterrorist friends are trying to take down robotnik in a cyberpunk city.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Fully expect a Shadow appearance in a mid-credits scene which will lead to a sequel.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 30, 2019)

That being said, maybe Sonic will get his iconic look at the end of the movie.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh mother of god kill it ...kill it with fire...


----------



## kluang (Apr 30, 2019)

They managed to do a good Pokemon movie and they screwed Sonic

Balance. As all should be.

I realized we don't have Thanos head


----------



## James Bond (Apr 30, 2019)

Sonic is effortlessly moving so fast he made the rockets completely stop in time... how fast can this Sonic go?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2019)

They released more than one poster too.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 30, 2019)

My entire life experiences did not prepared me for that trailer. 

Still, I saw some shades of potential because I got the impression even the makers of the movie are self aware of how ridiculous the idea is.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 30, 2019)

both pokemon and this movie are cancerous


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 30, 2019)

Putting Sonic in the real world is a bad idea that has never worked and will never work. I'm still mad about this.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 30, 2019)

F

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 30, 2019)

This gets Gansta's Paradise, but not Jojo part 5?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xebec (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> They released more than one poster too.


The second one means it's a crossover with Dr. Strange?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm not going to lie, I actually liked the trailer because it actually kind of made me want to see this film...

I mean, it looks terrible... TERRIBLE... but I guess morbid curiosity is better than complete apathy? 

Remember when people could take "Gangsta's Paradise" seriously?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2019)

"Gangsta Paradise" used to scare me and make me think of bad shit when I was a child. 

Now it's all gentrified..smh


----------



## MShadows (Apr 30, 2019)

>obligatory rap song in the background because sonic is edgy and they want to take the attention away from how awful it looks


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 30, 2019)

So this was the price video game movies had to pay to get a movie like detective pikachu huh


----------



## Atlas (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Apr 30, 2019)

New leaks


----------



## Six (Apr 30, 2019)

Jesus Christ


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 30, 2019)

Next they're going to make a live action of that scene in Looney Toons where Daphey Duck tanks an explosion to the face and his duck bill rotates 180 degrees to the back of his head. And children will look up at the screen and cry.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2019)

MShadows said:


> New leaks


@Vault @Detective


----------



## LesExit (Apr 30, 2019)

This...looks....bad. 

Sonic just looks so off. He looks both too real and too fake all at the same time. And the proportions...what. nah.


----------



## Harmonie (Apr 30, 2019)

Why, just why? I can't understand what went into the design of Sonic. If they were going to go realistic with him, this doesn't work, because it's too cartoony. If they were going to cartoony with him, this doesn't work, because if you're going to go cartoony, you might as well just go with the classic Sonic design and not...that.. This looks like a bad off-brand Sonic knock-off. It reminds me of CD-i Zelda. Except at least we can look back at that and laugh. It was a cheap knock-off, this, this is not supposed to be.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shark Skin (May 1, 2019)

Honestly I think the biggest mistake with the Sonic's design is the fact that they decided to make his eyes and mouth so human-like. Its not like hedgehogs aren't real animals. Could you imagine how shitty Rocket Racoon would have looked if they did the same thing to his design for the sake of "realisim"?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2019)

MShadows said:


> New leaks



Is that real?
It looks like a creepy puppet in some horror movie... or one of those low budget kids shows that somehow managed to be creepier than most horror movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (May 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Is that real?
> It looks like a creepy puppet in some horror movie... or one of those low budget kids shows that somehow managed to be creepier than most horror movies.


Oh, I'm pretty sure the real thing will look even worse.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Oh, I'm pretty sure the real thing will look even worse.



... and now my excitement has increased even more!!!!!!


----------



## GRIMMM (May 1, 2019)

> *The Sonic the Hedgehog movie trailer is a 200mph slap in the face*
> Is it possible to unsee a movie trailer? To longtime fans, this first look at the forthcoming film points to it being the worst video game tie-in of all time


Source

https://www.theguardian.com/games/2019/apr/30/sonic-the-hedgehog-movie-trailer


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2019)

Who even remotely thought this was a good idea. And then to even green light it . Hollyweird is wylin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2019)

still time to replace this with an Ugandan Knuckles movie


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2019)

So Sony intiatally picked this up but then common sense kicked in and they passed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 1, 2019)




----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 1, 2019)

looks rly good especially the human teeth v. excited


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2019)

I’ll say it again, the movie looks fucking horrible but Jim Carrey channeling his 90s role is fucking perfect. I’ll cheer for the right guy. 

Also, if Sonic is so fast, how did generic protagonist guy manage to tranq him?


----------



## Karma (May 1, 2019)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> looks rly good especially the human teeth v. excited


I teeth look monstrous but I'm not sure giving him actual hedgehog like teeth would look better.


----------



## James Bond (May 1, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I’ll say it again, the movie looks fucking horrible but Jim Carrey channeling his 90s role is fucking perfect. I’ll cheer for the right guy.
> 
> Also, if Sonic is so fast, how did generic protagonist guy manage to tranq him?


Plot reasons.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 1, 2019)

Jim Carrey as Eggman is the last thing I expected. Maybe I'll watch this after all.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 1, 2019)

You know, sonic the hedgehog was a massive part of my childhood and pretty much what got me into video games and anime.

This trailer is not surprising (to anyone I'm guessing) but CAN THEY JUST STOP MASSACRING MY BOI


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2019)

this is a good horror movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (May 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mael (May 2, 2019)

God help us all...


----------



## Pilaf (May 2, 2019)

This makes my chili dog soggy.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 2, 2019)

The director, paramount, and sega were SHOOK by the negative reaction and will alter the design

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (May 2, 2019)

The tweet is gone, but how could these guys not see the backlash coming from a mile away?


----------



## Pilaf (May 2, 2019)

It's the Curse of Kintobor. Those who work on Sonic projects are magically blinded to how shitty their product is until it is too late. This curse was first laid upon Sonic sometime in the early 2000's and has struck randomly ever since, but not always. When it does strike, it is legendary.


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2019)

I miss Sonic SATAM.


----------



## LesExit (May 2, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The director, paramount, and sega were SHOOK by the negative reaction and will alter the design


I'm glad that they are actually changing it :0


----------



## Atlas (May 2, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The director, paramount, and sega were SHOOK by the negative reaction and will alter the design



If they actually do, massive respect. Actually taking criticism in a mature way and doing something about it. How often do we see this?


----------



## wibisana (May 2, 2019)

I love Jim Carrey in this. I dont care about anything else. He could carry the movie imo

The Trailer looks weird but Carrey is the real deal


----------



## Blocky (May 2, 2019)

How are they gonna change it in 6 months?

By now, they are already ready with the products and stuff unless they delay it if course.

This is what happens if you choose for a realistic funny cartoon animal lmao


----------



## GRIMMM (May 3, 2019)

Just read the tweet saying they're changing him. There is a God after all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Zeta42 (May 3, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Just read the tweet saying they're changing him. There is a God after all.


And I was just getting used to his awful look. I wanted this to be an entertaining trainwreck.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 3, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> And I was just getting used to his awful look. I wanted this to be an entertaining trainwreck.


RIP the memes... unless they make him worse looking.


----------



## Kinjin (May 3, 2019)

If they actually pull it of then props. The whole design needs rework.


----------



## wibisana (May 3, 2019)

Blocky said:


> How are they gonna change it in 6 months?
> 
> By now, they are already ready with the products and stuff unless they delay it if course.
> 
> This is what happens if you choose for a realistic funny cartoon animal lmao


Doable. They had the motion etc. What they have to do is update the model.

Tbh i dont know anything works but i imagine it is quite simple

Just like remaster a game or modding and making char model into new one


----------



## MShadows (May 3, 2019)

I'm actually surprised that they were wise and humble enough to actually listen to the criticism and rethink things through. 

Props for that, at least! 

Hopefully they don't butcher it up even worse.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 3, 2019)

Sonic's horrible design is the only reason I would ever watch this.

They're going to ruin this garbage classic by revamping the design until it's just 'okay'. _And it's our fault.
_
@MartialHorror what have we done.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2019)

Yeah I'm iffy on listening to what fans tell you to do 

They must be pretty nervous about this.


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2019)

I doubt that they decided to go back to the drawing board right after this trailer came out. They could've been doing reworks to the design months ago when the leaks and pictures of Sonic started coming out, but decided to stay quiet until the first trailer released.


----------



## Glued (May 3, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I'm iffy on listening to what fans tell you to do
> 
> They must be pretty nervous about this.



Dude its Paramount, they need to apologize for the Transformers movies and the Turtle movies.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 3, 2019)

Remaking sonic wont fix the plot or the writting of the film.
I didnt laugh at any of the jokes in the trailer


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (May 3, 2019)

I was just coming in to say I'll definitely end up watching this just because of the train wreck factor. But if they're changing it, it might end up being just meh and then what's the point


----------



## Glued (May 3, 2019)

Why would they cast Jim Carry as Doctor Robotnik?

Couldn't they get Danny Devito?


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Why would they cast Jim *Carry *as Doctor Robotnik?
> 
> Couldn't they get Danny Devito?


Clue is in his name.


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Magic (May 3, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Doable. They had the motion etc. What they have to do is update the model.
> 
> Tbh i dont know anything works but i imagine it is quite simple
> 
> Just like remaster a game or modding and making char model into new one



Huge No.
That's a lot of work. High polygon character, and it has to be animated. Animation takes a lot of work too, lighting etc. 

Going to have to animate his eyes differently if they swapping it to that weird one brow traditional sonic thing.


----------



## wibisana (May 3, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Huge No.
> That's a lot of work. High polygon character, and it has to be animated. Animation takes a lot of work too, lighting etc.
> 
> Going to have to animate his eyes differently if they swapping it to that weird one brow traditional sonic thing.


Movement, lighting camera work etc prolly have already preset (saved file) 

They "only" need new model, rerender, reedit it into final movie


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Movement, lighting camera work etc prolly have already preset (saved file)
> 
> They "only" need new model, rerender, reedit it into final movie


No lol.

That's not how it works. This is a complex 3d character, different character will have different bones , especially if you are Changing a large part of his eyes. You will have to re rig it and animate it all over again. That's a lot of time and work.

Huge time sink for whatever team of people doing this movie.


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2019)

3d Animation =/= swapping a model in a video game. You're over simplifying it.


----------



## Karma (May 3, 2019)

Yeah, unfortunately the animators r getting fucked.

The worst part is that the design will have little impact over the movie's overall quality.


----------



## wibisana (May 3, 2019)

RemChu said:


> No lol.
> 
> That's not how it works. This is a complex 3d character, different character will have different bones , especially if you are Changing a large part of his eyes. You will have to re rig it and animate it all over again. That's a lot of time and work.
> 
> Huge time sink for whatever team of people doing this movie.


I mean they dont have to do this thing again right?

Idk man, but i think the movement etc already saved in the 3d CGI program they use. So i thought their work is way less than create new from scratch


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 3, 2019)

I'm still not optimistic that the redesign will be much of an improvement because they need to like change EVERYTHiNG with the current design and they only have like 6 months before release ?

Imagine if the film was marketed like this


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2019)




----------



## 12771a (May 3, 2019)

Movie looks like complete trash. But it's expected. Wonder how big the redesign will be. At this point can they really afford big changes that will certainly take time to re-render, rig (face and lips) and reanimate? Hopefully its at least entertaining garbage. Man sonic has not been through good things lately.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 4, 2019)

I bet they just go back to this equally terrifying earlier design.


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2019)

Sonic was a creation of the 90s, he belongs in the 90s.

Better to burn out than to fade away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I bet they just go back to this equally terrifying earlier design.


Bad.  But still looks better.


----------



## blakstealth (May 5, 2019)




----------



## wibisana (May 5, 2019)

Why would people have problem with Jim Carrey being Robotnix?

I mean Robotnix hardly have Character in the game. 
I think so far from the trailer. Jim stole the show. And it is a good thing to have him.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2019)

Jim isn’t funny.  And he was really bad in that trailer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2019)

This and Tweety bird were my faves growing up


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Why would people have problem with Jim Carrey being Robotnix?
> 
> I mean Robotnix hardly have Character in the game.
> I think so far from the trailer. Jim stole the show. And it is a good thing to have him.


Robotnik*


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 5, 2019)

I hope this movie kills off Sonic for good. Sega should have realised that they were out of ideas for a 3D Sonic after Sonic Adventure 2. But no, they said "oh, we're top 10 in Gamecube games and Sonic Adventure 2 sold nearly as much as the original Sonic trilogy when combined with the Dreamcast release, we have bank there!" and only repackaged the same game for like 10 times only worse, with some sports spin offs here and there that no one remembers anymore ("hey, do you remember when Sonic fought Babylonian birds on _hovering skateboards_? And then set the whole thing to the animation style ?!").


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 5, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Whoever gave the green light for this movie should be fired!


More like quartered and burned.


----------



## Etherborn (May 5, 2019)

I'll watch this movie if the redesign is good. Luckily the way CGI works they only have to redesign one image for the whole thing to change, since it's not actual animation. It's a human going through the motions that will make that one design move throughout the film, as far as I know. I'm not an expert, so don't take my word for it, but I'm hopeful that this will mean they'll have enough time to make the redesign good. If people of the internet can do it, so can they.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeta42 (May 6, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> I hope this movie kills off Sonic for good. Sega should have realised that they were out of ideas for a 3D Sonic after Sonic Adventure 2. But no, they said "oh, we're top 10 in Gamecube games and Sonic Adventure 2 sold nearly as much as the original Sonic trilogy when combined with the Dreamcast release, we have bank there!" and only repackaged the same game for like 10 times only worse, with some sports spin offs here and there that no one remembers anymore ("hey, do you remember when Sonic fought Babylonian birds on _hovering skateboards_? And then set the whole thing to the animation style ?!").


They should just port Sonic 2006 on the modern consoles (or, better yet, PC) with all the bugs fixed.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Aduro (May 7, 2019)

A redesign isn't going to work. The movie's plot and characters already look like some crappy transformers ripoff in terms of structure. The best thing they can do is hope that its notoriously shit and everyone watches it ironically.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2019)

Aduro said:


> A redesign isn't going to work. The movie's plot and characters already look like some crappy transformers ripoff in terms of structure. The best thing they can do is hope that its notoriously shit and everyone watches it ironically.


How do you watch a movie ironically?


----------



## Disquiet (May 7, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How do you watch a movie ironically?


You enjoy it in a manner opposite to that which was intended, i.e. for its bad qualities instead of its good qualities.

Like watching it unironically, but the opposite of that.


----------



## Aduro (May 7, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How do you watch a movie ironically?


The same way everyone watched The Room. Or they can just hope for ironic hipsters, or hardcore fans who love the film just to be contration. Worked for the DCEU.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Punished Kiba (May 11, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sonic was a creation of the 90s, he belongs in the 90s.
> 
> Better to burn out than to fade away.



Nah, there are many people like myself who got into sonic through Adventure 2 for example, early 2000s. The game hasn't aged well but it was highly enjoyable at the time. 

Sega and sonic teams constant screw-ups since 06 has permanently damaged Sonics rep.



Mabel Gleeful said:


> I hope this movie kills off Sonic for good. Sega should have realised that they were out of ideas for a 3D Sonic after Sonic Adventure 2. But no, they said "oh, we're top 10 in Gamecube games and Sonic Adventure 2 sold nearly as much as the original Sonic trilogy when combined with the Dreamcast release, we have bank there!" and only repackaged the same game for like 10 times only worse, with some sports spin offs here and there that no one remembers anymore ("hey, do you remember when Sonic fought Babylonian birds on _hovering skateboards_? And then set the whole thing to the animation style ?!").



Sonic is a cultural phenomenon on the internet, he's never gonna fade unless the internet dies.

Disagree, with you saying that they were out of Ideas after sonic adventure 2. Sonic Heroes was good. Shadow was...OK-ish imo.
Sonic 06 was a disaster and it scared Sega away from ever doing another adventure style sonic game. I think that's their mistake.
I remember sonic riders, it was okay.

Personally, I hope the film still makes money (even though it certainly looks like it's going to be terrible)


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 11, 2019)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Nah, there are many people like myself who got into sonic through Adventure 2 for example, early 2000s. The game hasn't aged well but it was highly enjoyable at the time.
> 
> Sega and sonic teams constant screw-ups since 06 has permanently damaged Sonics rep.
> 
> ...


Sonic is a _video game fan_ phenomenon, not an internet one. Sonic is also nothing but a joke nowadays, always on the receiving end of memes. That's how low Sonic has stooped. You also have to be extremely generous to believe Sonic Heroes and *especially *Shadow the Hedgehog are even okayish. The latter game is so bad, particularly the Gamecube port, that I actually believe it's worse than Sonic 06. Sonic Heroes' only saving grace is the difficulty curve of Team Dark. I would pay again to have 3D platforming be this difficult, only with actual gameplay and graphics and not the literal Beta port that Sonic Heroes was. 

People always say that Sonic 06 was a Beta port and unfinished, but I feel that people say this simply because this was the 15th anniversary game that Sega promoted to hell as some sort of generation defining title, making the clunkiness of the game feel even that more remarkable as a result, but fact is that Heroes and Shadow were just as clunky if not more, with graphics that wouldn't be out of place in a Nintendo 64. Heroes and Shadow are just as infested with glitches as 06 was, perhaps even more. 

Sonic Riders is not an okay game either. It's barely playable with some of the worst controls for a racing game ever, and as always, the graphics look like dirt.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 11, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> They should just port Sonic 2006 on the modern consoles (or, better yet, PC) with all the bugs fixed.


I don't know. The gameplay is decent, I'll give you that, and the graphics are an improvement as well. But it took a long time for me to bleach the engraved image of Elise kissing Sonic from my mind, and I really don't want to see that again ever. It's so bad it killed even the cool moment of Shadow destroying Mephiles by taking off his rings.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 11, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Sonic is a _video game fan_ phenomenon, not an internet one. Sonic is also nothing but a joke nowadays, always on the receiving end of memes. That's how low Sonic has stooped. You also have to be extremely generous to believe Sonic Heroes and *especially *Shadow the Hedgehog are even okayish. The latter game is so bad, particularly the Gamecube port, that I actually believe it's worse than Sonic 06. Sonic Heroes' only saving grace is the difficulty curve of Team Dark. I would pay again to have 3D platforming be this difficult, only with actual gameplay and graphics and not the literal Beta port that Sonic Heroes was.
> 
> People always say that Sonic 06 was a Beta port and unfinished, but I feel that people say this simply because this was the 15th anniversary game that Sega promoted to hell as some sort of generation defining title, making the clunkiness of the game feel even that more remarkable as a result, but fact is that Heroes and Shadow were just as clunky if not more, with graphics that wouldn't be out of place in a Nintendo 64. Heroes and Shadow are just as infested with glitches as 06 was, perhaps even more.



Sonic is an internet phenonemon nowadays. While he's video game franchise, since most of his recent games aren't all that successful, most of sonic's fame nowadays is through the internet (fanart, memes, fananimation etc). Even if sonic is treated as a joke, that still shows that people still talk about him, online. I don't see sonic's relevancy dying off unless the internet dies off.

I was 8 years old, and I found Sonic heroes and Shadow the hedgehog to be playable on the gamecube port. The plot of Shadow was really dumb, but It's still Ok-ish overall. Never had issues with the gameplay for either though Shadow did have some wierd glitches, it didn't make the game unplayable though. I honestly think some people can't handle fast paced gameplay with some sonic games.

Sonic 06 is unforgiveable though, it's literally an unfinished broken game.

Sonic Riders (and zero gravity) was enjoyable because I played multiplayer with my brothers and cousins. There were definitely poor control with the gameplay, but the learning curve isn't difficult. It was still fun for the while.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2019)

Sonic Generations is a really fun game from what I can remember . ( maybe the last Sonic game I've played actually)


----------



## Jouninja (May 12, 2019)

What do you think of this trailer? think





Ben Grimm said:


> I miss Sonic SATAM.



That show would have probably been the best candidate to turn into 3D movie. It's got a really serious story for a kid's cartoon and an equally terrifying villain, so much so that I would feel fear while watching as a kid. 

But then, we wouldn't have Jim Carrey as Robotnik. think Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 16, 2019)

How about we take it a step further and instead of CGI, Sonic is played by a guy wearing a costume like this?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Unicornsilovethem (May 24, 2019)

We did it, guys! We ensured one more year of job stability for those graphics people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2019)

I seriously doubt that enough people will actually care to go see the film once Sonic has been "fixed" or at least enough to cover the cost the film was to make. Maybe I'm being cynical but yeah..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2019)

RIP


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2019)




----------



## CrownedEagle (May 27, 2019)

I have a bad impression that they made his ugly design on purpose to make buzz around this movie...


----------



## Aduro (May 27, 2019)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> We did it, guys! We ensured one more year of job stability for those graphics people.


They'd better enjoy it because they're gonna be unemployed for a loooong time afterwards.


----------



## Etherborn (May 29, 2019)

If the new design looks like this...


----------



## Pilaf (May 30, 2019)

The Sonic content we really want:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Jouninja (May 30, 2019)

Now combine that trailer with the music and re-editing of this trailer, and it would an authentic Sonic movie.

You can't go wrong with Gansta's Paradise, but it would only fit a Sonic Movie if it heavily leaned towards comedy.

And I admit I don't mind the movie Sonic design IF they had included Ugandan Knuckles as the doofus to Sonic's straight man and it was an action/comedy/parody sort of thing.  It would be called Sonic and (Ugandan) Knuckles. Be better than the comedy duo of Sanic and Ugandan Knuckles, which is basically two idiots and that concept is tired out imo.




And for those that don't know what it's referencing:


 I mean, a gritty, modern, dark comedy wouldn't have been too bad.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 30, 2019)

Emerald Hills Zone or Casino Zone going to be part of this?


----------



## Jouninja (May 31, 2019)

I just realized movie sonic looks like the offspring of Sonic and his love interest from that Dystopian World Saturday Morning Sonic cartoon from the 90s.


----------



## Son Of Man (May 31, 2019)

Wonder how much the reworked design will cost


----------



## Pilaf (May 31, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> Wonder how much the reworked design will cost


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 31, 2019)

They really should just cancel the movie at this point. What do they have to win by now?


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 1, 2019)

I wonder if Metal Sonic will show up?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 3, 2019)

Jim Carrey commented on the controversy regarding Sonic's redesign.



			
				Jim Carrey said:
			
		

> I don’t know quite how I feel about the audience being in on the creation of it. We’ll see what that entails because sometimes you find that the collective consciousness decides it wants something and then when it gets it, ‘I just wanted it, I didn’t care about it. I just jumped on the bandwagon.’ Ownership of anything is going out the window for all of us.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Jim Carrey commented on the controversy regarding Sonic's redesign.


He’s not wrong. It’s why test audiences and movies designed by committee are so meh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

but if people don't bitch, then everyone can just release a shit product and then the idiots at Paramount or anyone else will go

"Where did we go wrong?"  


I think because of all the bad that all entertainment has released, it is time for people to let them know early what sucks and what doesn't.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>


Honestly like the 2nd one better.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 20, 2019)

I wonder if they got this review:

"They hear fans oppinions, but it is still shits because the story is shits"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2019)

Y'all do know this is gonna make a ton of money, right?


----------



## Karma (Oct 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Y'all do know this is gonna make a ton of money, right?


Detective Pikachu only made 436 million and is considered the highest grossing video game movie of all time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2019)

Karma said:


> Detective Pikachu only made 436 million and is considered the highest grossing video game movie of all time.


This will surpass that. Pokemon isn't as big in the states as sonic.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 20, 2019)

Sonic isn’t big 




...is sonic big?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Sonic isn’t big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably second to Mario. Only problem is..the franchise isn't as good lol. 

Detective pikachu also faced competition that I doubt Sonic will.


----------



## Karma (Oct 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because they're bad.


So is this movie but u still seem fairly confident itll beat Pokemon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2019)

Just a feeling I have that this game is more accessible. Social media exploded when the first trailer came out. But we'll see.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 20, 2019)

sonic is not more popular than pokemon anywhere in anything. i would say that's a ridiculous thing to say for anyone but then i also remember gesy saying spider-man far from home would only make like 750M so it's pretty clear he just has zero box office awareness and just says random shit sometimes


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This will surpass that. Pokemon isn't as big in the states as sonic.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This will surpass that. Pokemon isn't as big in the states as sonic.


Oh you sweet summer child.


~Gesy~ said:


> Well we'll see which sales more. I'll remember this post.


I'll remember how you misspelled "sells"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2019)

I honestly haven't heard anyone mention pokemon in years. Could be in the the circles I'm in. But the franchise doesn't seem as big as it used to be.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Oh you sweet summer child.


I was born during the fall tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2019)

If Rouge the busty Bat is in this...oh man..I'm showing up opening night like..


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2019)

Reminded me of Antony the Bat.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2019)

I hope we get Princess Elise.


----------



## Amol (Oct 21, 2019)

Pokemon is definitely far more popular than Sonic. 
I am a geek and I barely know anything about it.


----------



## MShadows (Oct 21, 2019)

Post-credits scene teases Shadow the Hedgehog 

Bookmark this post


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 21, 2019)

Because i assumed this was just a big internet joke movie nobody was going to actually see.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2019)

I might fucking watch cause of Jim Carrey alone.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 21, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I honestly haven't heard anyone mention pokemon in years. Could be in the the circles I'm in. But the franchise doesn't seem as big as it used to be.




It's the circles you're in. Poke'mon isn't front page news any more but sales are strong and people play it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Oct 27, 2019)

So much better than the chemical accident monstrosity they had before...


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Oct 27, 2019)

MShadows said:


> So much better than the chemical accident monstrosity they had before...


You know where chemical accidents happen?


----------



## MShadows (Oct 27, 2019)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> You know where chemical accidents happen?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Harlow (Nov 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 12, 2019)

Not completely accurate but it’s a massive improvement! At least now you can watch it without getting sick at Sonic’s sight.

However, they’re gonna have to make some big buck in order to break even because I doubt this overhaul came cheap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 12, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Not completely accurate but it’s a massive improvement! At least now you can watch it without getting sick at Sonic’s sight.
> 
> However, they’re gonna have to make some big buck in order to break even because I doubt this overhaul came cheap.



Looking at the comments on that video I do think the good will they earned from doing the redesign may have been worth it 

It's still not likely going to be a "good" movie, but from watching the trailer... it may not be in the same tier as the Chipmunks and Smurfs Movies in terms of awfulness (though that's a pretty low bar). Those movies were just braindead and used gross-out humor way too much for cheap laughs (that scene where Simon puts Theodore's fucking shit in his mouth and pretends its a raisin  ). The Sonic movie just seems to be mainly making speed jokes (which can actually be somewhat funny considering the Quicksilver Scenes in the reboot X-Men movies).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 12, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> Looking at the comments on that video I do think the good will they earned from doing the redesign may have been worth it
> 
> It's still not likely going to be a "good" movie, but from watching the trailer... it may not be in the same tier as the Chipmunks and Smurfs Movies in terms of awfulness (though that's a pretty low bar). Those movies were just braindead and used gross-out humor way too much for cheap laughs (that scene where Simon puts Theodore's fucking shit in his mouth and pretends its a raisin  ). The Sonic movie just seems to be mainly making speed jokes (which can actually be somewhat funny considering the Quicksilver Scenes in the reboot X-Men movies).


I've never played any of the Sonic games so the only Sonic I can compare this movie incarnation to is the one from the Sonic X anime.

Still, this looks like it'll be comedy-ish oriented like Detective Pikachu, especially with Jim Carrey in it. I haven't seen any modern Carrey movies, but I still remember the classic ones like Ace Ventura, Liar Liar and Cable Guy etc and if he's gonna be anything like in those then I can say that I'll enjoy his presence. 

Quicksilver stole the spotlight in arguably any scene he's been in. I'm sure we'll get some pretty sick slow-motion action scenes with Sonic. If not with him, then with who? lol 

I'm gonna go watch it, when (and IF) it gets released in Japan... half a year after everyone has seen it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks like a movie that should've been released 20 years ago


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 12, 2019)

well at least he's not nauseating to look at anymore.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 12, 2019)

I almost recognize Sonic now, but they're probably not gonna get rich with this movie now.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 12, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I almost recognize Sonic now, but they're probably not gonna get rich with this movie now.


It could've made some decent money had they used this design from the start.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm still assuming nobody actually wants to watch this in theaters.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 12, 2019)

Best Marketing ploy ever, fooled everyone into thinking they changed the movie

This was the original movie from the get go. It doesn’t take a few months to render all that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Best Marketing ploy ever, fooled everyone into thinking they changed the movie
> 
> This was the original movie from the get go. It doesn’t take a few months to render all that


Yeah, it could be possible that the first design was a fake or they had this one in the tuck from the beginning.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 12, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Best Marketing ploy ever, fooled everyone into thinking they changed the movie
> 
> This was the original movie from the get go. It doesn’t take a few months to render all that





~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, it could be possible that the first design was a fake or they had this one in the tuck from the beginning.



Except... won't more people have watched the first trailer than this one? More people know about the shitty old sonic movie design and were already turned off of the movie than the amount of people who will be drawn back in with this new one.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> It doesn’t take a few months to render all that


I'm certain all the animators went into overdrive to get this out in time for its February release date. I thought it was gonna take much longer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> Except... won't more people have watched the first trailer than this one?


Trailer has half a million views In 2 hours (youtube)

And 2.4 million views on twitter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Trailer has half a million views In 2 hours



And the original trailer (not even the one posted on Paramount's official channel or anything, but just reposted on a different channel) has 21 million views...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> And the original trailer (not even the one posted on Paramount's official channel or anything, but just reposted on a different channel) has 21 million views...


Posted in april..this trailer has  Been out for 2 hours


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Posted in april..this trailer has  Been out for 2 hours



Yeah, but my point is: How many people who saw the first trailer are gonna care enough to watch the 2nd one if they were turned off by the first? Do you think this 2nd trailer will ever really eclipse the views of the original one?

I just don't see the point in purposely giving yourself bad publicity, followed by good publicity when the good publicity won't get as much attention (and another point I was reminded of is that there were actually a bunch of cutouts of the original design making this whole conspiracy thing that much less likely).


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2019)

Yeah, I'm sure they didn't want to make their product have its first reception right out the gate looking like a pile of shit. Its very costly and definitely not a risk these big studios want to do. It doesn't make any sense business-wise. I'm actually surprised they went back to the drawing board with this one. It doesn't happen often.


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 12, 2019)

The design is better, the dialogue is better, comedy is better, everything is better.

The mad lads have actually done it.  It looks like it's shaping up to be a really good movie. 

 Even Sonic's personality is better now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I'm certain all the animators went into overdrive to get this out in time for its February release date. I thought it was gonna take much longer.


It would have,  the movie will be mostly CGI. The first trailer the action scenes were very selective. This one sonic is interacting with robonic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> Yeah, but my point is: How many people who saw the first trailer are gonna care enough to watch the 2nd one if they were turned off by the first? Do you think this 2nd trailer will ever really eclipse the views of the original one?
> 
> I just don't see the point in purposely giving yourself bad publicity, followed by good publicity when the good publicity won't get as much attention (and another point I was reminded of is that there were actually a bunch of cutouts of the original design making this whole conspiracy thing that much less likely).


Well some say there's no such thing as bad publicity and that some people actually pay more attention to what they dislike.

But no. I think the first sonic was an early concept  and improvements was coming anyway. This is far from the first time improvements were made between trailers. It's a good move to say " we are listening to the fans and want this to be good" as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well some say there's no such thing as bad publicity and that some people actually pay more attention to what they dislike.
> 
> But no. I think the first sonic was an early concept  and improvements was coming anyway. This is far from the first time improvements were made between trailers. It's a good move to say " we are listening to the fans and want this to be good" as well.


There is no such thing as bad publicity Justin Bieber career launched from one of the most disliked videos in history


----------



## MShadows (Nov 12, 2019)

If they actually wanted to go all "it's a prank, bro" on people with a "fake" shitty design then they're pretty damn stupid. 

Why even pull such a stunt? It won't earn you anything except a large amount of people that won't even bother with your product because they've been absolutely disgusted by the shitty creature you pretended to be Sonic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> There is no such thing as bad publicity Justin Bieber career launched from one of the most disliked videos in history


Kardashians built a billion dollar empire on hate.  As long as you have eyes on you, you have an "in" .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 12, 2019)

MShadows said:


> If they actually wanted to go all "it's a prank, bro" on people with a "fake" shitty design then they're pretty damn stupid.
> 
> Why even pull such a stunt? It won't earn you anything except a large amount of people that won't even bother with your product because they've been absolutely disgusted by the shitty creature you pretended to be Sonic.


It’s not a stunt because they will say they listen to the fans.

I didn’t expect this trailer until end of next year. But it looks like this was the original by how polish the movie is.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kardashians built a billion dollar empire on hate.  As long as you have eyes on you, you have an "in" .


Which proves how damn shallow and stupid current age society is  
Even worse is the fact that people consider these "personalities" icons.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 12, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> It’s not a stunt because they will say they listen to the fans.
> 
> I didn’t expect this trailer until end of next year. But it looks like this was the original by how polish the movie is.


The damage is already done... Some people will give it a chance, others won't. Regardless of what actually happened, they could've had all the potential viewers drawn in from the start.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 12, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Which proves how damn shallow and stupid current age society is
> Even worse is the fact that people consider these "personalities" icons.


Exactly so bad trailer for sonic didn’t matter all that mattered at that time people knew about it existence.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 12, 2019)

MShadows said:


> The damage is already done... Some people will give it a chance, others won't. Regardless of what actually happened, they could've had all the potential viewers drawn in from the start.


I don’t think the movie would have mad any money regardless but I think with this one they might make money


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2019)

The trailer was much better and the design obviously is an improvement. However....

It's funny that Jim Carrey was the only part of the first trailer I... kind of liked? In parts, anyway? In the second trailer, he was the most annoying part. I don't find that goofy dancing to be particularly funny.

Better does not necessarily mean "good" either. I've never been a big Sonic mark, so the only way I'd bother with this is if it turns out to be exceptionally good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2019)

looks better now, but Detective Pika is better


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 12, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Exactly so bad trailer for sonic didn’t matter all that mattered at that time people knew about it existence.


Really speaks volume about this society


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 12, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> The design is better, the dialogue is better, comedy is better, everything is better.
> 
> The mad lads have actually done it.  It looks like it's shaping up to be a really good movie.
> 
> Even Sonic's personality is better now.


Maybe we'll see


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2019)

Still shit, Jim Carrey still the only reason why this is even getting the time of day.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 12, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Really speaks volume about this society


It does but this has been the case for at least a decade


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 12, 2019)

Gonna go and see it now.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Nov 12, 2019)

I really, appreciate the work they put in ...as a huge sonic fan this is now something I'm absolutely looking forward to


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 12, 2019)

Very awesome trailer.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2019)

No Gangsta's Paradise though? @~Gesy~


----------



## Harlow (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 16, 2019)

Live-action Sonic redesign costs studios an estimated $35 million. Trailer was estimated $2.5 million.


Whoever was the one / group that approved with the original live-action Sonic look -- you got yourselves to blame.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 16, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Live-action Sonic redesign costs studios an estimated $35 million. Trailer was estimated $2.5 million.
> 
> 
> Whoever was the one / group that approved with the original live-action Sonic look -- you got yourselves to blame.


Knew it wouldn’t come cheap.

Whoever approved the original design needs to be fired.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2019)

looks like we got an update on that. rumors say it was only $5 million


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2019)

I don't understand why some CGI cost that much.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I don't understand why some CGI cost that much.



I bet the effects studio they use costs a pretty penny and folks were working overtime.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't  understand either. Isn't  it just ....sitting in front of computers ?

Where is the 30 mil coming from?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't  understand either. Isn't  it just ....sitting in front of computers ?


the work that these people sitting in front of computers do is hard. It's not just loading up some video editing software and draging and dropping in a 3D sonic model into a scene. And beyond the people, the storage and computing resources required to render CG can also be expensive. And in some cases, there will be multiple VFX studios and teams all collaborating on different parts of the CG for movies. not just one. Just look at how many digital artists are credited on, for example, Avengers Endgame. shitloads of people for VFX are credited in the end credits of that movie.

I mean, just look at these VFX guys breaking down the original sonic trailer and talk about how shitty it is. Making realistic and good CG is not easy.


And the rumor of the $30 million redesign seems to be untrue like I mentioned in my post above. The new rumor is that the costs of redesign were only $5 million


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 24, 2019)

That will only cover the costs of the new CGI.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 24, 2019)

Time is expensive.
Especially westerner's


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 24, 2019)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> That will only cover the costs of the new CGI.


assuming the earlier report of the CGI cost is true. The other rumor is that it only cost around $5 million


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 26, 2019)

Sonic's design was the least of the movie's problems. The main problem is that this entire movie looks terrible. Even after the redesign, I don't think anyone is going to see this in theaters.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 26, 2019)

wtf is this garbage?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 26, 2019)

Coolio: "Don't remix my song. It loses its meaning."

also Coolio: "Yeah man use my song in a Sonic movie."


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Coolio: "Don't remix my song. It loses its meaning."
> 
> also Coolio: "Yeah man use my song in a Sonic movie."


Hasn't that been taken out for months?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2019)

nice try, but baby Yeed >>>


----------



## wibisana (Dec 30, 2019)

i didnt hate the atrocity before, the new design is better tho, i dont mind


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Jan 1, 2020)

Tbh, I didn't think they'd release this in Japan. But since Detective Pikachu also got releases I should've figured they'd release this one too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Tbh, I didn't think they'd release this in Japan. But since Detective Pikachu also got releases I should've figured they'd release this one too.


Why wouldn't they?


----------



## MShadows (Jan 1, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why wouldn't they?


Not all movies from the West make their way to Japan, and considering this won’t be the biggest blockbuster I didn’t think they’d release it.

Even John Wick came out more than half a year later.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 2, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Not all movies from the West make their way to Japan, and considering this won’t be the biggest blockbuster I didn’t think they’d release it.
> 
> Even John Wick came out more than half a year later.


You think they will release the sonic flick over there?


----------



## MShadows (Jan 2, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> You think they will release the sonic flick over there?


It’s already confirmed to release by the end of March.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 11, 2020)

I expected Sonic to be attaked by the SJWs and i bet reviewers will have their back.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2020)

Imagine being shook by fucking Sonic


----------



## Karma (Feb 11, 2020)

The furries r coming for us


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 11, 2020)

Linkdarkside said:


> I expected Sonic to be attaked by the SJWs and i bet reviewers will have their back.


My face:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 11, 2020)

Is it true that this will have Live and Learn in it?


----------



## Toph (Feb 12, 2020)

Jim Carrey is a national treasure who must be protected at all costs


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Feb 12, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't  understand either. Isn't  it just ....sitting in front of computers ?
> 
> Where is the 30 mil coming from?


Yes because modeling then inserting it in real footage is easy!


----------



## Ren. (Feb 12, 2020)

Linkdarkside said:


> I expected Sonic to be attaked by the SJWs and i bet reviewers will have their back.


I am going to see this just for that alone!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2020)

*Opening Weekend Ranges*

*Sonic the Hedgehog* ($43 – 48 million three-day / $50 – 60 million four-day)


----------



## MShadows (Feb 13, 2020)

Was this good?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 13, 2020)

Even a high rating on rottentomatoes.

This is gesy's year, I can feel it.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2020)

I wouldn't consider a 6/10 critics' average rating "high", but  it's definitely not _bad _


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2020)

hes gonna do it, i feel it

the little hedgehog that could


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Even a high rating on rottentomatoes.
> 
> This is gesy's year, I can feel it.


Thanks bro

Imma remember you when I make it to the top!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes because modeling then inserting it in real footage is easy!


Level of Difficulty wasnt the point


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## egressmadara (Feb 13, 2020)

lol did this manage to pull something off?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2020)

egressmadara said:


> lol did this manage to pull something off?


How about you read the links that I post?


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How about you read the links that I post?


not if it says nothing about critical/audience reception or profitability


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2020)

egressmadara said:


> not if it says nothing about critical/audience reception or profitability


You won't know what it says if you don't read it.


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> You won't know what it says if you don't read it.


I said what I said cuz i read it, boi.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2020)

egressmadara said:


> I said what I said cuz i read it, boi.


Talking about the article.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 14, 2020)

Sanic drawing in the first few minutes


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2020)

Zeta42 said:


> Sanic drawing in the first few minutes


Who?


----------



## Karma (Feb 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Who?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2020)

with a 5.86/10 critics average rating


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> with a 5.86/10 critics average rating


K


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu you were so close to giving me my 3,000th like! (You were 3,001)  Now I can't say I love you 3,000


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> K


the critics average rating is way more accurate and representative score. The tomatometer is way too misleading. critics can score a movie a 2/5 or 2.5/5 score while giving it a fresh rating, while at the same time another critic can give a movie a 2/4 score and give it a rotten rating.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2020)

everyone only looks at the RT% though


regardless, box office matters, critical reception doesnt 
money rules the world after all


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> everyone only looks at the RT% though
> 
> 
> regardless, box office matters, critical reception doesnt
> money rules the world after all


yeah, and that's the problem]

I hope the movie does well in the coming months


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> yeah, and that's the problem]
> 
> I hope the movie does well in the coming months


Why is that a problem?  Movies that don't make money won't get sequels or widespread audiences.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Why is that a problem?  Movies that don't make money won't get sequels or widespread audiences.


I was talking about the fresh/rotten ratings.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2020)

I heard this had a worse opening Thursday than birds of Prey. Do you guys think the tracking for today is better?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I heard this had a worse opening Thursday than birds of Prey. Do you guys think the tracking for today is better?


Video game movies don’t work especially ones that aim for nostalgia


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 14, 2020)

Looks like the film is tracking to have a domestic opening on par (or even better) than Detective Pikachu.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 14, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> Looks like the film is tracking to have a domestic opening on par (or even better) than Detective Pikachu.


If this is true I will track down all the world's hats and blend them together just so I can eat all of them at once


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I heard this had a worse opening Thursday than birds of Prey. Do you guys think the tracking for today is better?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> everyone only looks at the RT% though
> 
> 
> regardless, box office matters, critical reception doesnt
> money rules the world after all


94% for fans ... critics are shit, read their reviews, all about see Harley Queen!


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I was talking about the fresh/rotten ratings.


Joker rings a bell, critics did not like it because well they are retards.

The movie has now 1.06B, 2 Oscars, 11 nominalizations many other awards and 89% on RT,
In conclusion, read critics and see how bad their reviews are!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Disquiet (Feb 15, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


>


Listen, I'm a Sonic fan (God help me) and I wasn't too hot on Detective Pikachu, and I suppose I can't beat hard numbers (whatever numbers we're talking about), but how is it even possible that the Sonic movie beats Detective Pikachu in any conceivable way

Like, what has to happen to reality for that to occur


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

Year of the Hedgehog




reiatsuflow said:


>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

*‘Sonic The Hedgehog’ Zooms by ‘Birds of Prey’ with $21 Million Friday Box Office Win*



Racing into theaters this weekend is , ready to thrill kids of all ages. The Paramount Pictures release could have a big weekend ahead after earning $21 million domestic through Friday, February 14. Based on the Sega video game of the same name, *Ben Schwartz *lends his voice to play the blue speedster with *Jim Carrey *playing his mustachioed nemesis Robotnik and *James Marsden *appearing as his trusty human sidekick.



_Sonic the Hedgehog_‘s box office pace is a good one so far. After scoring $3 million in domestic Thursday night previews, the kid-friendly feature added $18 million on Friday and putting its domestic total at a cool $21 million. It’s possible that, if _Sonic _keeps this pace up, it end the weekend with a domestic total somewhere in the $50 to $60 million domestic range. If it manages to do this, then it will surpass *Detective Pikachu*‘s $53.4 million domestic opening and take the 2019 pic’s title of highest-grossing movie based on a video game. Upon closer inspection, _Sonic _is also doing well per theater, averaging $5,040 per screen across 4,167 screens nationwide. _Sonic _has been met with lukewarm to positive reviews, scoring a 64% on Rotten Tomatoes and an A CinemaScore.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## The Great One (Feb 15, 2020)

I stopped taking critics seriously after they trashed "Man of Steel".


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 15, 2020)

Batzzaro29 said:


> I stopped taking critics seriously after they trashed "Man of Steel".



Still arguably the best dceu movie imo. Either MoS or WW.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice to see it's had a good reception, hope I can watch it next week or soon afterwards.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 16, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 16, 2020)

Biggest videogame opening of all time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2020)

the vidya movie underdog story


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Feb 16, 2020)

movie was solid

probably reading too much into it but robotnik/sonic had the good ol' "we ain't so different" thing going on

both orphans, highly gifted so the world seems slow, hyperactive
but sonic wants to seek human companionship, while robotnik prefers his robots and mistreats his possibly only friend in his assistant
sonic doesn't want to be exploited so he's on the run and is disappointed in tom for having ambition to abandon his town, while robotnik loves his accomplishments/ambition and capitalized on his gifts fully to get control of his life instead of running, looking down on everyone else


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 16, 2020)

The Domestic Opening is a great overperformance.

However, the international opening seems just OK (or kinda weak).


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Feb 16, 2020)

also the sanic drawing at the start 

robotnik drone striking pakistan and wiping out a whole country in that region


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 16, 2020)

Batzzaro29 said:


> I stopped taking critics seriously after they trashed "Man of Steel".


they trashed joker too wile they praised Fembusters. The critics now review movies based on wokeness points.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2020)

Linkdarkside said:


> they trashed joker too wile they praised Fembusters. The critics now review movies based on wokeness points.



No didn't.  It was given major hype. The only knock was that it may inspire actual incels.


----------



## Glued (Feb 16, 2020)

A fun and enjoyable movie. I had a smile throughout the whole film.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2020)

The irony 

When the worst video game of all time wins biggest video game movie opening of all time

The world must be really ending this year it seems


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 17, 2020)

Sonic the Hedgehog has best opening weekend for a video game movie, overthrows Detective Pikachu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

Sonic *is* faster than Pikachu

its canon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kluang (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm waiting for OBD to calculate Sonic's speed.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2020)

Movie surprisingly wasn’t bad. I actually liked it more than Detective Pikachu. Delaying this movie to get Sonic’s design just right was worth it, I’m glad they didn’t use all that money for nothing. Anyone think we’ll see the Chaos Emeralds in a potential sequel?


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2020)

They have finally learned... They have finally learned...

That their actions have consquences


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2020)

Just saw it.  Surprisingly good.  Ah the power of the internet.

Surprised they got away with that drag joke, risque but it worked. 
 Nice way to work Eggman and Robotnik names in the movie.
Did anybody else think the Mushroom world was just going to be a one-off Mario joke at first?


*Spoiler*: _On the sequel_ 



Tails!  
Do you think the post credits scene in the 2nd will introduce Knuckles or Shadow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2020)

Yeah I was surprised at how fun Sonic was.


Was it a complex story? No

Did it make me feel some feels? Yes.


I just sat and thoroughly had a blast. Excited for a sequel.


----------



## kluang (Feb 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Just saw it.  Surprisingly good.  Ah the power of the internet.
> 
> Surprised they got away with that drag joke, risque but it worked.
> Nice way to work Eggman and Robotnik names in the movie.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Echinda tribe attack Sonic and Longclaw in the beginning, so Knuckles in the second movie isn't far fetch


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 18, 2020)

Made this thread years ago. Was super sceptical. Saw it tonight and...















I fucking loved it,  fuck yeah.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Feb 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wonder what tails looked like before


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 18, 2020)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> wonder what -snip- looked like before


Spoiler.

Also...


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 20, 2020)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> movie was solid
> 
> probably reading too much into it but robotnik/sonic had the good ol' "we ain't so different" thing going on
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're right! I didn't realized that until I read your post.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 24, 2020)

Wow I’m really surprised by the opinions here. I wasn’t sure if I should give a try but from what I read, it might be ok to see it.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 24, 2020)

The Fast and the Furrious


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 26, 2020)

It was cool, really. Not the movie I expected.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 1, 2020)

Wake me up when Princess Sally and Bunny Rabbot are in a movie.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 1, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> Wake me up when Princess Sally and Bunny Rabbot are in a movie.



Sadly SEGA has pretty much banished all non game characters that were created more than seven years ago to another dimension due to the Archie/Ken Penders Lawsuit


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 2, 2020)

We have 2 French versions for most of Americans movies and honestly there is not a big difference that justifying this. Same for sonic.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## MShadows (Mar 6, 2020)

Can’t even go see the movie because of the fuckin virus.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2020)

MULTIPLE sequels? 

SSB multiverse incoming?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 7, 2020)

Still impressed it was so successful. 

It's like the internet adopted the movie after they changed the char design and everybody tried to be really nice to it.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 14, 2020)

its crossed $300 million internationally and has yet to be released in China and Japan due to Corona. 

Its about $900k away from being the highest grossing VG movie at the domestic box office.


----------



## Amol (Mar 17, 2020)

Watched it. Liked it. 
I knew absolutely nothing of Sonic before I started to watch the movie. Not sure that was good decision or not. 
I enjoyed the movie nonetheless. 
Sonic managed to stay hidden for 10 years. For someone to whom time has entirely different meaning it is scarily long time. Most would have gone mad in that time. 
Jim was surprisingly good as mad scientist. He was literally playing the trope with the maniac energy. 
Overall movie gets 8/10 from me and I can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2020)

Still has a chance of beating Detective Pikachu as I prophesied.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 19, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Still has a chance of beating Detective Pikachu as I prophesied.



It just squeaked by domestically.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2020)

Still almost 150M till Pikachad gross


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2020)

If it doesn't make it I'll just blame it on the rona.

Either way I'm a happy camper.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 19, 2020)

Did sonic even get a china release like pikachu?


----------



## Karma (Mar 19, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Did sonic even get a china release like pikachu?


I think japan is the only place it hasn't been released


----------



## The Big G (Mar 19, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Did sonic even get a china release like pikachu?





Karma said:


> I think japan is the only place it hasn't been released



It hasn't been released in ether Japan or China yet.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> With the lack of China and the droap from Corona, he is not!
> 
> Also Endgame and Pokachu have nothing to do with each other so not comparable.
> 
> ...


Man Mider T would get an aneurysm reading this post.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> Man Mider T would get an aneurysm reading this post.


I don't even like Pokemon as a  franchise nor Sonic so I have no beef in this.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I don't even like Pokemon as a  francise nor Sonic so I have no beef in this.


*franchise

@Mider T you're never around when you're needed smfh


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> *franchise
> 
> @Mider T you're never around when you're needed smfh


The h is mute.

Also what do you want to prove? that there are a lot of fanatics on the Pokemon side?

LOL ... thanks captain obvious.

We are talking about films ... Jim Carey alone makes this film better.

And money wise .... let's see Captain Marvel made more than Joker and Joker shits on  Marvel's films in general let alone that bad one.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> This ain't beating detective pikachu.
> 
> Also detective pikachu had to compete with endgame. Endgame>>>puny virus.



I mean did Endgame just put the entire state of Cali on Lockdown?

The Rona 1 Endgame 0


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 20, 2020)

The Big G said:


> I mean did Endgame just put the entire state of Cali on Lockdown?
> 
> The Rona 1 Endgame 0


Did corona-chan beat avatar at the box office and gross nearly 2.8 billion dollars? No? Alright then. Checkmate, atheist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big G (Mar 20, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> Did corona-chan beat avatar at the box office and gross nearly 2.8 billion dollars? No? Alright then. Checkmate, atheist.



Corona Chan did cause the US Government to dump 3.2 TRILLION dollars into the stock market; did Endgame do that?

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2020)

Pokemon >> sonic


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pokemon >> sonic


There is no Pokemon movies so that is reduntant 

Pica =! Pokemon  Thank you verrrrrrrrry much


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> There is no Pokemon movies so that is reduntant
> 
> Pica =! Pokemon  Thank you verrrrrrrrry much


Pika*


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Pika*


No Poca ... My alphabet does not have a K.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2020)

The letter K really is a redundant letter if you really think about it. Crips don't even like using it .


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> The letter K really is a redundant letter if you really think about it. Crips don't even like using it .


Probably because of the KKK.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Probably because of the KKK.


is an American  , whose primary target is .

Do you understand that the rest of the world has zero to no interest in that?

Even Hitler's main interest was not the Africans let alone those from America?

And this obsession with racism towards Africans is only an American thing to that degree!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> is an American  , whose primary target is .
> 
> Do you understand that the rest of the world has zero to no interest in that?


And the Crips are an American gang, I gave a reason why they might be against the letter.

You've been missing alot today.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2020)

Mider T said:


> And the Crips are an American gang, I gave a reason why they might be against the letter.
> 
> You've been missing a lot today.


Neah, I am enjoying the American stocks market.

And I am again fascinated regarding this subject, I mean we have "discrimination" in our own country but it is from both side and we are kind of poor to make that a 24/7/365 debate like in the USA


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2020)

Pose from Smash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big G (Jun 4, 2020)

Round 2 with the Blue has been given the official Green Light Ride



and then we'll get


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 7, 2022)

Why bump this thread for that small tidbit instead of posting it in the sequel thread? In fact, the article was hardly about the Sonic movie itself.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why bump this thread for that small tidbit instead of posting it in the sequel thread? In fact, the article was hardly about the Sonic movie itself.


That's pretty big news considering Sonic led to Paramount+


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> That's pretty big news considering Sonic led to Paramount+


I don’t think you know what is considered big news.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don’t think you know what is considered big news.


Paramount almost being acquired by another production studio to having one of the most successful series of 2021 on their streaming service is pretty big news.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> *Paramount almost being acquired by another production studio* to having one of the most successful series of 2021 on their streaming service is pretty big news.


Nowhere in that article did it even state that, unless it was from that podcast linked in there. Either way, I don’t really see the point in bringing this dead thread back when it could’ve been posted in the sequel thread, where there is actual ongoing discussion.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Nowhere in that article did it even state that, unless it was from that podcast linked in there. Either way, I don’t really see the point in bringing this dead thread back when it could’ve been posted in the sequel thread, where there is actual ongoing discussion.


It wasn't in the thread this was background knowledge.   And I can't post it in the sequel thread because it was about the original.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2022)

This is less big news when you remember how almost nothing was coming out back then and Sonic was one of the last movies to get a large theatrical release

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> It wasn't in the thread this was background knowledge.   And I can't post it in the sequel thread because it was about the original.


Yes you can, you just don’t want to.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yes you can, you just don’t want to.


I can't because it belongs here not there.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------

